# OAD in NPL



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

There should be an option to display and sort the Now Playing List using the Original Air Date (vs. the recording date).

This would be very useful when looking at a folder of shows (especially in syndication) recorded by wishlist - possibly across multiple channels, and trying to watch them in sequence.

For shows that OAD data is not available, use the recorded date as the default.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

While not a bad idea, I think it would be better if it sorted by season and then episode number and made it clearer what episode each show was. This is why I rename my shows when I transfer them to my PC so I can sort them correctly.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> While not a bad idea, I think it would be better if it sorted by season and then episode number and made it clearer what episode each show was. This is why I rename my shows when I transfer them to my PC so I can sort them correctly.


Sort by episode numbers isn't always correct and OAD usually is... therefore it might be better to sort this way?


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

If I can sort by OAD, I can easily rename / put in folders / whatever on the PC. Using OAD would be the SAME format / screen real estate as the record date; the toggle could be done from the same NPL menu that folder view is enabled / disabled.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I could see that as a toggle. I just find it easier to keep track of episode numbers I watched versus names. Of course this is all assuming 100% accuracy on the metadata.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Half the time on syndicated stuff (think This Old House) the description are VERY generic.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> I could see that as a toggle. I just find it easier to keep track of episode numbers I watched versus names. Of course this is all assuming 100% accuracy on the metadata.


Toogle between 3 settings as default: OAD, Episode Number, and Recorded Date in that order if OAD or/and episode numbers are missing or incorrect.


----------

